# [Suche] Strategie mit vielen Epochen (steinzeit-zukunft)



## FeuRenard (11. August 2008)

hi!
Bin auf der Suche nach nem neuen Strategiespiel, welches


in den Epochen *von* ca. *Steinzeit* (oder noch früher) *bis heute* (oder sogar noch ca. 100 Jahre) spielen soll
eine *ansprechende*(re) *Grafik* (als Rise of Nations) haben soll
einen *sehr guten Multiplayer* haben soll (hauptsächlicher Gebrauch auf LANs)
ein Echtzeit-Strategie sein soll
und halt vor allem so in der Art, wie RoN oder EE sein soll, wo man sich halt *langsam sein Imperium aufbaut*
Ein paar kenne ich schon, welche sind:
-Empire Earth (1-3, wobei 3 ja enttäuschend sein soll)
-Rise of Nations (meine Referenz, bisher)

Gibt's da noch was, was ich noch nich kenne und meine (zugegebenermaßen sehr speziellen) Anforderungen erfüllt?

EDIT: Civ4 is für mich gestorben, weil das mit den runden n bisschen wenig action is un mir auch zu unübersichtlich un meinen kumpels dann sicherlich auch...


----------



## klefreak (11. August 2008)

Empire Earth
ansonsten fällt mir spontan nix dazu ein

lg Klemens


----------



## boss3D (11. August 2008)

Jo, außer Empire Earth gibt es nicht viel, wo man wirklich alle Epochen von den Anfängen der Menschheit bis sogar in die Zukunft durchzocken kann.

Wenn du dich mit weniger Epochen zufrieden geben kannst, wäre event. Age of Empires 1 einen Blick wert. Darin sind alle Epochen von der Steinzeit bis zur Eisenzeit vorhanden ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## grubsnek (11. August 2008)

allerdings hat Age of Empires 1 in keinster weise mehr eine ansprechende Grafik


----------



## redfalcon (11. August 2008)

Bot Civ3 mit Addon (Play the World?) nicht einen Echtzeit-LAN Modus?


----------



## boss3D (11. August 2008)

grubsnek schrieb:


> allerdings hat Age of Empires 1 in keinster weise mehr eine ansprechende Grafik



Na und? Ich zocke auch gerade Diablo 2 _(ich weiß, dass das kein Strategiespiel ist)_ und bin von dem Game absolut begeistert, obwohl die Grafik mit ihrer lachhaften Auflösung ein Witz ist ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## EGThunder (11. August 2008)

Öhm da fällt mir noch Empires - Die Neuzeit ein. Aber ich weiß nicht mehr ganz genau wie das mit den Epochen war.

EG


----------



## TheSomberlain (11. August 2008)

Lesen hier manche Leute eigentlich gar nicht mit? 

Naja, würde ebenfalls AoE1 empfehlen wenn man ein gutes Strategiegame haben möchte. Meiner Meinung nach sind die "alten" Games eh immernoch die besten - AoE1 + 2, C&C2, Alpha Centauri

Was interessiert mich die Grafik? Wenn ich Spiele an der Grafik ausmache hätt ich mir zB auch net Sins of a Solar Empire kaufen dürfen, da da auch gilt Spieltiefe > Grafik


----------



## FeuRenard (13. August 2008)

okay, vielen dank für die mithilfe!

spiele sind jetzt zwar keine wirklich dazugekommen zu meiner liste, aber is au nich soo tragisch. EE II gefällt mir weniger gut und EE III find ich total besch***en und so bleib ich halt bei Rise of Nations. Meiner Meinung nach (leider immernoch) das beste, für meine ansprüche


----------

